# All my bugs (lots of pics !) :)



## richoman_3 (Jul 21, 2010)

just showing off all the bugs i keep 

got a few more that i havnt got pics of yet - like a baby tarantula  ( phlogius sarina )

some of the pics are crap i know, but its hard to get pics of them lol

enjoy 

(be a few posts as i can only attach 5 ?)


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 21, 2010)

more ...


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 21, 2010)

....


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 21, 2010)

mate how can you keep spiders? those things just freak me out, even if i see a common huntsman i cack daks


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jul 21, 2010)

nice bugs love the stick incest and the black rock scorpion to my thought
but the wolf spider which we call it around here i never new was a tarantula


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 21, 2010)

Dylan that is a wolf spider not a tarantula  Richo honestly you should get a Red-Back they are awesome little pets.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 21, 2010)

dylan-rocks said:


> nice bugs love the stick incest and the black rock scorpion to my thought
> but the wolf spider which we call it around here i never new was a tarantula


 
cheers,
yer that is a wolf spider, not a tarantula 

James:, your not the first person to ask me that


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 21, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Dylan that is a wolf spider not a tarantula  Richo honestly you should get a Red-Back they are awesome little pets.


 
i do have a redback


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 21, 2010)

Took my advice ? or before I got my beauty.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jul 21, 2010)

lol i read it wrong my mistake


----------



## dottyback (Jul 21, 2010)

great array of inverts!


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 21, 2010)

even more :O


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jul 21, 2010)

the next time i find a centerpede ill send it ur way because u can have it because i hate them but i love all other bugs lol


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 21, 2010)

Ngaww Pedes are awesome !


----------



## driftoz (Jul 21, 2010)

wow crazy i really hate spiders and such but since getting snakes which i used to be scared of im tempted to get a bird eating turantula or a scorpion lol


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 21, 2010)

thanks guys 

@ dylan : that'd be great lol 

@ driftoz : yer i really recommend getting them, last year i was bloody scared of them, now im addicted 0_o


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Jul 21, 2010)

What do you feed your pray mantis's and redback?


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 21, 2010)

Snakeman97404 said:


> What do you feed your pray mantis's and redback?


 
they eat crickets,


----------



## driftoz (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah would be intresting but i still dont think i could, i would rather be bitten by my snake instead of one of them lol and ill freak out if it got out, but i really really like the orange kneed turantulas and want a tattoo of one. xD


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Jul 21, 2010)

Were do you get your pray mantis's from?


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 21, 2010)

Snakeman97404 said:


> Were do you get your pray mantis's from?


 
ive caught most of mine XD, you can buy them though

@ driftoz : the red kneed tarantula is exotic, just like reptiles, you cant keep exotics


----------



## driftoz (Jul 21, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> ive caught most of mine XD, you can buy them though
> 
> @ driftoz : the red kneed tarantula is exotic, just like reptiles, you cant keep exotics


 lol yeah i know that but they look awsome least i can keep one on my sholder when i get a tattoo of it lol


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 21, 2010)

caught a fair few never kept them for long though, i did want a trapdoor spider for awhile but never see them (have caught a mouse spider before but diddent keep it)


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 22, 2010)

richo, what is that pale spider (2nd pic, top of this page)?


----------



## Megzz (Jul 22, 2010)

Do any of these things ever bite you?


----------



## shaye (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow that's some nice stuff is breeding scorpions easy ??


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Man than ****s just weird


----------



## PhilK (Jul 22, 2010)

Beauts mate.. are you on AIF?

I have kept all of those but currently only have about 8 tarantulas and 6 centipede babies that I bred. My favourites have to be praying mantids though, they are for sure the most interesting.

I find scorps and Ts to be pretty darn boring, and centipedes too but insects are so much more active. I really want a tiger beetle, they are awesome!

Cheers


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jul 22, 2010)

nice love the spider


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 22, 2010)

cheers everyone 

Kenshin : great pics and finds mate 

Sock Puppet : to say the truth, i never got it ID'd and have never seen or heard of anyone else have any, got some more pics below of it with a female ( female has a purple head )

Megzz : they can bite me if they want too, but ive never gotten bitten/stung , no australian scorpion or tarantula is venomous so thats good 

Shaye : they are pretty easy to breed

Phil : i sure am on the AIF , and i recommend it to anyone who loves or likes bugs/inverts  - Australian Invertebrate Forum - Forum

thanks ...
Nick


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jul 22, 2010)

wow i have never seen them spiders before its a bugger that u dont know what they are


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 22, 2010)

dylan-rocks said:


> wow i have never seen them spiders before its a bugger that u dont know what they are


 
yer i caught them last year, they passed away a month later , they got me into inverts, i wish i knew how to care properly for them back then :/


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 22, 2010)

heres a few pics of a rare mantid i found not long ago , there about 1.5 - 2cm, tiny


----------



## Sarah (Jul 22, 2010)

did it survive.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 22, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> no australian scorpion or tarantula is venomous


 

Yes they are ??


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 22, 2010)

Those spiders are sac spiders, not sure could be slender sac spiders.. and the mantids are boxer bark mantids, wouldnt call them rare just hard to find as there so small and well camouflaged i have found hundreds.. you just have to know where to look... i currently have around 60 tarantulas, a few pedes (blue leg and an earth pede which is a species that never usually comes out from underground and has no eyes and a soft body like a worm) a northern tree funnelweb-Hadronyche formidabalis (They are rarer then most and also ridiculously venomous, im pretty sure there the second most venomous spider in the world and up to eight times as venomous as a sydney funnelweb and also grow the size of a bird eater as there the largest funnel in the world according to the museum) a few trapdoors from around aus (mostly curtain webs as there my favourite) and about 30 scorpions or so.. used to have alot more but it gets hard looking after them all plus all my herps.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 22, 2010)

trogdor any pics of the trapdoors mate?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 22, 2010)

I've seen a tree funnelweb in the wild - their nests are amazing, you'd never know what you were leaning against! Very beautiful spider.


----------



## thals (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice spiders and scorps. I love the wolfies, even though they are common as dirt round here especially, can't help but be drawn to them  Here's a pic of a recent visitor.


----------



## Daniel15 (Jul 22, 2010)

Absolutely awesome bro, love ur little scaries  

Great pics!


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 22, 2010)

The orange one is my favourite "normal" trappy, she is from far north west Qld and is unidentified. The other is a bearded trapdoor Xamiatus rubifrons, there quite rare and are from south east Qld.


----------



## Klaery (Jul 22, 2010)

_Hadronyche formidabilis_ tend to max out around 100mm (I keep them too).


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 22, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> and the mantids are boxer bark mantids, wouldnt call them rare just hard to find as there so small and well camouflaged i have found hundreds.. you just have to know where to look...


 
they are bloody hard to find :lol:
this girl was a Paraoxypilus Tasmaniensis, and also, nice orange trappy !

@ Zac :, yer i said that wrong, what i meant was, no australian scorpion or tarantula are highly venomous - a bite can kill you

@ thals : brilliant wolfie mate , looks like a big healthy female lycosid godeffroyi 


Cheers everyone


----------



## PhilK (Jul 23, 2010)

Trogdor or danielk I have been keen on _Hadronyche formidabilis _for a while now.. would you have any for sale or let me know where I can find some for sale?


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jul 23, 2010)

very nice trogdor and i would love to see any of the other spiders u have


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sarah said:


> did it survive.


 
they seem to die in the winter ?
probably because they have a short lifespan.


@ philk : am i allowed to have funnelwebs, or do you have to be a certain age ? - im 13


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 23, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> they seem to die in the winter ?
> probably because they have a short lifespan.
> 
> 
> @ philk : am i allowed to have funnelwebs, or do you have to be a certain age ? - im 13



wouldent suggest it mate...... wait until your 18 and can legally keep venomous snakes to


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jul 23, 2010)

My Fiance love wolf spiders and considers the ones on the yard her 'pets'. She found this one at her work (plant nursery) and thought it was very orange. Never seen one like it before.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jul 23, 2010)

She takes alot of pics at work of bugs she finds. heres a baby hunstman


And an unknown spider with silver stripes


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

Philk, hit hornet up.. pretty sure he had some.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

And richoman, you dont need to be of a certain age to keep funnelwebs but they are not just another spider.. they need to be respected in the same way a taipan or something similar does.. they are very fast and can kill you, plus not all hospitals carry antivenom for the particular species you might be after.. i would suggest waiting until you are 18 as kenshin has already said. No one in there right mind would or should sell a funnelweb to a 13 year old, no offence mate but there very dangerous.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh and the orange "wolfie" looks more likely to be some kind fo water spider species, and the unknown one with silver stripes is some kind of swift spider.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 23, 2010)

Jimbobulan that isn't a baby huntsman. And the second looks like a swift ground spider or something, I forget the name..


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 23, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> i do have a redback



Awww them photos of the centipedes freak me out because of bad experience! lol around our house we found one in the pool that was about 20cm long! no joke! I freaked caus it was bright green!! O.O


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 23, 2010)

RedEyeGirl said:


> Awww them photos of the centipedes freak me out because of bad experience! lol around our house we found one in the pool that was about 20cm long! no joke! I freaked caus it was bright green!! O.O


 
should of sent it over ! , im looking for a big pede atm, and really want one 

@ trogdor: im no ordinary 13 year old i can tell you that :lol:


----------



## Klaery (Jul 23, 2010)

Sent you a pm Philk

Here are a few pics of mine. All are old photos I left on my computer, though can start taking some proper photos on Monday (new camera arrives woohoo!)


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 23, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> should of sent it over ! , im looking for a big pede atm, and really want one


 
my 13th is in Oct so not far off it hahahhahaha dont worry im like that too, keep everything and anything i find lol praying mantis stick insects you name it lol ( havent got any for a while tho, only my little frogs! )


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

Regardless, funnelwebs are very easily stressed too death and are generally ridiculously aggresive when bothered and can climb tweezers or brushes or anything else you stick in and are extremely fast.. get a trapdoor, most look better and cant kill you. Though, trapdoors cannot kill you they will kill your dog or cat if they bite it, yet a funnelweb will kill you but not a dog or cat.. interesting thing about them, something to do with the proteins in funnelweb venom working more on primates then other animals, cant exactly remember atm im half asleep.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

Phlogius pseudocrassipes when she was smaller.. most of my good pictures are on my external hd and i cant be stuffed finding them atm.. i might make a thread one day when i have the time.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 23, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> Regardless, funnelwebs are very easily stressed too death and are generally ridiculously aggresive when bothered and can climb tweezers or brushes or anything else you stick in and are extremely fast.. get a trapdoor, most look better and cant kill you. Though, trapdoors cannot kill you they will kill your dog or cat if they bite it, yet a funnelweb will kill you but not a dog or cat.. interesting thing about them, something to do with the proteins in funnelweb venom working more on primates then other animals, cant exactly remember atm im half asleep.


 
yer dont worry mate i wasnt really looking on getting one , and i know all that stuff about them, i know all the species and everything , 
may get a trappie soon, just want to get a few more tarantulas first


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 23, 2010)

RedEyeGirl said:


> my 13th is in Oct so not far off it hahahhahaha dont worry im like that too, keep everything and anything i find lol praying mantis stick insects you name it lol ( havent got any for a while tho, only my little frogs! )


 
i wish we found that stuff in melbourne , its hard living in the city and liking bugs, espicially when your parents arnt willing to drive you out to the bush :/ - and they get angry at me when i spend to much money -_-


@ daniel :, mate ... for all that time ive known you ..... you never showed me that pic of that scorp :O, that is mad, what isometrus sp. is it ?


----------



## Klaery (Jul 23, 2010)

melanodactylus  caught him just after a moult.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 23, 2010)

Are Australian T's able to be handled? I know the New World (?) T's are, but not sure about Aust ones?


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 23, 2010)

danielk said:


> melanodactylus  caught him just after a moult.


 
yer thought it was melanodactylus, i love them , always wanted one, how mad is the one in the AIF gallery, post moult :O, id pay over $50 for that easy :lol:


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

I live in the city basically.. you can find lots of bugs if you look, there are alot living everywhere in citys.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 23, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Are Australian T's able to be handled? I know the New World (?) T's are, but not sure about Aust ones?


 
you can handle T's, it is a risk for a few reasons, but alot of people who own them handle them


----------



## Klaery (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes and no. Most are too aggressive/defensive but I have a few that are ok.

Edit: Nick beat me to it. And agree it is risky, both for you and the spider.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> yer thought it was melanodactylus, i love them , always wanted one, how mad is the one in the AIF gallery, post moult :O, id pay over $50 for that easy :lol:



LOL!!! your kidding right?... melanos are common as.. there worth at most maybe 15 each.. you can find them by the hundreds under tree bark in some places.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 23, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> I live in the city basically.. you can find lots of bugs if you look, there are alot living everywhere in citys.


 
your in brisbane ... come to try and look in melbourne !, whole lot different mate, like a different country here :lol:


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 23, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> LOL!!! your kidding right?... melanos are common as.. there worth at most maybe 15 each.. you can find them by the hundreds under tree bark in some places.


 
nah theres this really amazing one on another forum, shows bloody amazing colours , bright metallic purple and orange


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

there not found close to mine, i have to go for a bit of a drive to get them if i want.. i find rainforests and marbleds close but thats it with scorps.. but i know where to find almost all the diff types of scorps as i have friends who are licensed collectors.. hell ive also kept species no one else in the hobby has ever kept. As far as i know im the only person who has ever kept _Lychas spinatus spinatus_ there a bright yellow marbled scorp, the true spinatus form. No one else knows of anyone who has kept that particular species.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 23, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> there not found close to mine, i have to go for a bit of a drive to get them if i want.. i find rainforests and marbleds close but thats it with scorps.. but i know where to find almost all the diff types of scorps as i have friends who are licensed collectors.. hell ive also kept species no one else in the hobby has ever kept. As far as i know im the only person who has ever kept _Lychas spinatus spinatus_ there a bright yellow marbled scorp, the true spinatus form. No one else knows of anyone who has kept that particular species.


 
mate, i really suggest you join the AIF, coz a few dozens keep those scorps 

you are so lucky to find so much scorps. so jealous :/
if you find any melanos, ill be happy to buy some off you mate


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 23, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> i wish we found that stuff in melbourne , its hard living in the city and liking bugs, espicially when your parents arnt willing to drive you out to the bush :/ - and they get angry at me when i spend to much money -_-/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Well my house back on to the bush so we get scorps ( little ones) blind snakes, wallabies, blueys, skinks, possums, lorikeets, galahs, cockys, and in the garage there is a family of broad tail or leaf tail geckos...havent had any snakes that are pythons or venemous, would love to tho. One time, dad went away for a fishing trip and in the kitchen there was a blind snake and in the loungeroom there was a massive huntsman...lol mum couldnt sleep that night!


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 23, 2010)

RedEyeGirl said:


> richoman_3 said:
> 
> 
> > i wish we found that stuff in melbourne , its hard living in the city and liking bugs, espicially when your parents arnt willing to drive you out to the bush :/ - and they get angry at me when i spend to much money -_-/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a life ban from the aif and all the other invert sites because i have my own opinions and im not a sheep who follows blindly lol plus there pretty useless for decent information. And i highly doubt they have spinatus spinatus, they are from one very small location. They may have spinatus pallidus, or one of the other spinatus.. but not the type form spinatus.


----------



## cris (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice little critters. How do wolf spiders go in captivity? Do you know what species it is? I have often thought about keeping them, but have only kept a few species of spider before and apart from net casting spiders they mostly seem boring as pythons (not that there is anything wrong with that).



PhilK said:


> I find scorps and Ts to be pretty darn boring, and centipedes too but insects are so much more active. I really want a tiger beetle, they are awesome!


 
Would have to agree, i find they go well with Varanids though :lol: Are these critters tiger beetles or something else?


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 23, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> I have a life ban from the aif and all the other invert sites because i have my own opinions and im not a sheep who follows blindly lol plus there pretty useless for decent information. And i highly doubt they have spinatus spinatus, they are from one very small location. They may have spinatus pallidus, or one of the other spinatus.. but not the type form spinatus.


 
nah a few people have the true spinatus aswell


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 23, 2010)

cris said:


> Nice little critters. How do wolf spiders go in captivity? Do you know what species it is? I have often thought about keeping them, but have only kept a few species of spider before and apart from net casting spiders they mostly seem boring as pythons (not that there is anything wrong with that).
> 
> 
> 
> Would have to agree, i find they go well with Varanids though :lol: Are these critters tiger beetles or something else?


 
they look like a type of stag beetle


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

since when, i been keeping em for years and everyone i know on those sites still says no one has the type i have? i only know of them from one spot in aus, and its illegal too collect from there, luckily i have mates who keep them for me when they find them in there house other then killing them. So by the sounds of it some people are up too a fair bit of illegal collection eh. Wouldnt be suprised, i heard recently a few of the "big names" got done for illegal collection and selling.. nice to see the supposed top dogs in the hobby are ruining it for everyone else as usual... pretty soon there will be no spiders or scorps left because of illegal collection and raping of populations for a quick buck.


----------



## Klaery (Jul 23, 2010)

That wasn't a top dog in the hobby... The person you are talking about couldn't even id what he was selling


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

So who is the one who has been selling these scorpions then?


----------



## cris (Jul 23, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> they look like a type of stag beetle


 
Yes thanks, just googled they are _Rhyssonotus nebulosus_ (well i think) found them mating and i assume laying eggs, hadnt seen them before, so found them quite interesting.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

Actually, i think i know who you mean and there were more then just him being done.. alot of behind the scenes stuff went down including some of the supposed experts.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 23, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> since when, i been keeping em for years and everyone i know on those sites still says no one has the type i have? i only know of them from one spot in aus, and its illegal too collect from there, luckily i have mates who keep them for me when they find them in there house other then killing them. So by the sounds of it some people are up too a fair bit of illegal collection eh. Wouldnt be suprised, i heard recently a few of the "big names" got done for illegal collection and selling.. nice to see the supposed top dogs in the hobby are ruining it for everyone else as usual... pretty soon there will be no spiders or scorps left because of illegal collection and raping of populations for a quick buck.


 
mate, people have them, you have them legally, so what makes you think others have them illegaly ?


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

the fact where they come from has very few people and all the land is illegal too collect from.. and all the people out there kill all these things when they find them.. the only reason i have them is cause i asked my mates to keep them for me instead of killing them. I can bet i know who it is anyway.... if so its nothing new for them to support illegal harvesting.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 23, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> the fact where they come from has very few people and all the land is illegal too collect from.. and all the people out there kill all these things when they find them.. the only reason i have them is cause i asked my mates to keep them for me instead of killing them. I can bet i know who it is anyway.... if so its nothing new for them to support illegal harvesting.


 
not trying to start an arguement mate, but ... what if people did exactly the same as what you did ?, not everyone is stupid when it comes to their hobby


----------



## Klaery (Jul 23, 2010)

Nobody has spinatus spinatus that I know of? But that would make your friends illegal collectors yeah?


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

anyway this is getting a bit sad, so ill leave you lot too it.. but i know the laws and i know what i had comes from a specific location which is illegal to collect from so i have no doubt at all that they would be illegally collected for profit, just as most of the animals in the hobby are collected, for greed.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

Not if it is from there property, there lychas so there not protected, it is only illegal too collect from protected land.. they own there property so have free reign on it.


----------



## shaye (Jul 23, 2010)

hey richo man do u know any scorpion breeders in nsw? or do u know anyone from around ur area that will freight to nsw? 
im interested in getting a few scorpions as i used to buy them wen i was little for $5 each  lol 
just wanna get some and hopefully try to breed them  see how i go


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 23, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> anyway this is getting a bit sad, so ill leave you lot too it.. but i know the laws and i know what i had comes from a specific location which is illegal to collect from so i have no doubt at all that they would be illegally collected for profit, just as most of the animals in the hobby are collected, for greed.


 
The hobby that you still support by buying those illegally collected animals.....??


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 23, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> The hobby that you still support by buying those illegally collected animals.....??


 
:lol:.


----------



## Klaery (Jul 23, 2010)

As I said i don't know of anyone with them except you... And be careful about what you were saying regarding experts as apparently you think of different "experts" when talking the science of the hobby then anybody else does.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

i dont buy illegally collected animals, how could i if im banned from all the invert sellers sites? lol and can you not read? i said im friends with licensed collectors.. means i get them legally and cheap if i ever do buy them, but i mostly only get captive bred and lately i dont buy much at all i just breed what i have or swap with mates who have bred theres.. im not stupid unfortunately.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 23, 2010)

shaye said:


> hey richo man do u know any scorpion breeders in nsw? or do u know anyone from around ur area that will freight to nsw?
> im interested in getting a few scorpions as i used to buy them wen i was little for $5 each  lol
> just wanna get some and hopefully try to breed them  see how i go


 
hey shaye, i strongly suggest you join this forum - Australian Invertebrate Forum - Forum, my fave forum by far and has helped me greatly, lots of breeders on there, heaps
and also check this site out, he (greg) sells alot of scorpions, and he also is the admin of that forum. http://thegreenscorpion.com.au/
also, you post invertebrates


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

Umm, why would i want to be careful daniel?


----------



## Klaery (Jul 23, 2010)

Because people will think of the wrong "experts"


----------



## cris (Jul 23, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> The hobby that you still support by buying those illegally collected animals.....??


 
I dont know too much about this, but i believe with such species that unlicenced commercial collecting is illegal, but they arnt protected in the same way as native vetebrates (except fish). Proving these things may be hard but im pretty sure there have been prosecutions for commercial poaching of invertebrates.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh im sure there thinking of the right ones, there is only one or two people i know for sure havent done anything illegal, but i have proof on all the others. Thats why me and a few others are helping to take them all down, so the future of our unique fauna doesnt go down the can for a few cheap bucks.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 23, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> Umm, why would i want to be careful daniel?


 
can we please not argue,
im getting sick of it now, on the aps, peaceful thread ... 2 pages later ... arguement .... its annoying the ******* outta me


----------



## shaye (Jul 23, 2010)

danielk and trogdor can u plz not argue on this thread as its richomans

nothing agaisnt it but yeh just pm or sumfin


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 23, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> the fact where they come from has very few people and all the land is illegal too collect from.. the only reason i have them is cause i asked my mates to keep them for me instead of killing them.



This is still illegal collection. Just because you find it in your mates house instead of under a rock doesn't make it magically legal 



trogdor1988 said:


> im not stupid unfortunately.



Unfortunately


----------



## shaye (Jul 23, 2010)

hahaha same time reaction


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

cris said:


> I dont know too much about this, but i believe with such species that commercial collecting is illegal, but they arnt protected in the same way as native vetebrates (except fish). Proving these things may be hard but im pretty sure there have been prosecutions for commercial poaching of invertebrates.


In scorpions only Urodacus are protected, and australian theraphosids, (tarantulas) are protected, though it is legal too collect if you have a license to do so, and as long as it is on land that you have permission too collect on.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey i said i was leaving it be till everyone had to keep at me, and kristy, as i said.. OWN THERE OWN LAND... understand easier now? need to slow it down do i? They own the land, its there land, its not national park or anything else its THERE OWN LAND.. paid for by them.. they own.. gettiing it yet love? If its there land, they have permission too collect on there OWN LAND.. this is BY THE LAW AND LEGAL.. dont believe me? Look it up before trying to act all high and mighty huh? Thats a good girl *pets*


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 23, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> Hey i said i was leaving it be till everyone had to keep at me, and kristy, as i said.. OWN THERE OWN LAND... understand easier now? need to slow it down do i? They own the land, its there land, its not national park or anything else its THERE OWN LAND.. paid for by them.. they own.. gettiing it yet love? If its there land, they have permission too collect on there OWN LAND.. this is BY THE LAW AND LEGAL.. dont believe me? Look it up before trying to act all high and mighty huh? Thats a good girl *pets*


 
mate,its a reptile forum, not everyone here is as 'intelligent' as you


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

I never said i was ever so intelligent, i just dont appreciate people trying to make me look dumb when they have no idea what there talking about.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyway ill leave you kids too it, have fun.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 23, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> Anyway ill leave you kids too it, have fun.


 
bye, xoxo


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks mate.. but im sorry to say i dont uhh, swing that way. Keep the kisses for someone who deserves it huh kiddo.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 23, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> thanks mate.. but im sorry to say i dont uhh, swing that way. Keep the kisses for someone who deserves it huh kiddo.


 
you do deserve it, you taught me not to listen to strangers


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 23, 2010)

if anyone wants to ask me any questions about the bugs, feel free too


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Jul 23, 2010)

Could some body tell me what a good beginner tarantula would be?


----------



## cris (Jul 23, 2010)

trogdor1988 said:


> In scorpions only Urodacus are protected, and australian theraphosids, (tarantulas) are protected, though it is legal too collect if you have a license to do so, and as long as it is on land that you have permission too collect on.


 
I actually meant to say unlicenced commercial collecting was illegal, with the unprotected species anyone can catch (or kill as most do) them cant they (assuming not in a NP)?


----------



## Klaery (Jul 23, 2010)

cris said:


> I actually meant to say unlicenced commercial collecting was illegal, with the unprotected species anyone can catch (or kill as most do) them cant they (assuming not in a NP)?


 
Yes in Queensland though some states differ.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 24, 2010)

cris said:


> Yes thanks, just googled they are _Rhyssonotus nebulosus_ (well i think) found them mating and i assume laying eggs, hadnt seen them before, so found them quite interesting.


 They looked like a type of dung beetle to me mate, with that shovel head...

Trogdor  give it a rest mate :lol:.. just can't help yourself can you haha



trogdor1988 said:


> Oh im sure there thinking of the right ones, there is only one or two people i know for sure havent done anything illegal, but i have proof on all the others. Thats why me and a few others are helping to take them all down, so the future of our unique fauna doesnt go down the can for a few cheap bucks.


 Hahahahaha just read this one - gold. Looking forward to seeing you at the top of the invert world for "taking down the experts". There is a reason you are banned from all the invert sites mate 

Anyway let's get some more photos of inverts going.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 24, 2010)

Snakeman97404 said:


> Could some body tell me what a good beginner tarantula would be?


 
you cant start with any tarantula, no species are more agressive than the other, its just the T you get, if its an angry T its an angry one, or if your lucky you may get a placid one , 
i started of with a phlogius sarina


----------



## dreamkiller (Aug 19, 2010)

wow, cool bugs.. i couldn't do it tho... I'm one of those people who does big stupid bug dances, no matter how small and harmless.. lol.


----------



## D3pro (Aug 19, 2010)

richoman_3, you don't have tarantulas? I was 10 and my closet was full of locally found tarantulas. Some bred too. If my parent knew what I was doing in my room they would of grounded me till I was 35 lol.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 20, 2010)

cool looking bugs


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks guys

@D3pro: i do have some tarantulas , only small atm, so hard to get pics of. Looking for some bigger ones to get soon


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 20, 2010)

I am sorry sweetie ,I realise you love your bugs and as do many others ...but in all honesty when I look at this thread all I can think of is 'MORTEIN' ...............................



(ok ok I wouldnt kill them but they give me the heeby jeebys now and I DONT DO SPIDERS AT ALL!! EVER EVER EVER ....)


----------



## D3pro (Aug 20, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> thanks guys
> 
> @D3pro: i do have some tarantulas , only small atm, so hard to get pics of. Looking for some bigger ones to get soon


 
How often do you go herping? back in townsville I used to find huge tarantulas in my backyard (helped that I had 100 acres lol)


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 20, 2010)

D3pro said:


> How often do you go herping? back in townsville I used to find huge tarantulas in my backyard (helped that I had 100 acres lol)


 
i live in the city of melbourne, parents dont offer to take me to the bush :/ near my grandads house is mini forest, go there with him, never found anything good lol + there is no tarantulas in Victoria


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 24, 2010)

hey guys, my praying mantis had babies yesterday  
i got 17 and they are all about 10mm 
here is a pic of the mum


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Aug 24, 2010)

Buy a good camera so you can get picks of the babies you cheapo  !


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 24, 2010)

Interesting thread Richo, the collections going great mate. There was a recent legal wrangle regarding one of the invert elite after he was dobbed in by someone...hmmm, although the info given to the authorities has been proven to be false and has taken B.S 6 months to sort out. He has always had a commercial harvestors licence which most people including me beleived it enabled him to sell to the public via a business, The Qld authority tried to query this and as he actually helped them write some of the regulations he came out very clean. The regulations have been posted on Aussieinvertsnreptiles and are mind blowingly complecated and i have read them several times and just blows my mind. Mind you these are for Qld only ,you cannot collect from NT or WA but all other states you can.
Im hoping this has been informative and im not taking sides in the whole hobby as i see that as divisive.
Peace.....lol Cracks


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 24, 2010)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Interesting thread Richo, the collections going great mate. There was a recent legal wrangle regarding one of the invert elite after he was dobbed in by someone...hmmm, although the info given to the authorities has been proven to be false and has taken B.S 6 months to sort out. He has always had a commercial harvestors licence which most people including me beleived it enabled him to sell to the public via a business, The Qld authority tried to query this and as he actually helped them write some of the regulations he came out very clean. The regulations have been posted on Aussieinvertsnreptiles and are mind blowingly complecated and i have read them several times and just blows my mind. Mind you these are for Qld only ,you cannot collect from NT or WA but all other states you can.
> Im hoping this has been informative and im not taking sides in the whole hobby as i see that as divisive.
> Peace.....lol Cracks



thats sexy ... haha
you cracks from the aif ?


----------



## Klaery (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you for that Cracks ;-) Why I got so worked up a few weeks ago in this thread...

Didn't realize cracksinthepitch was you haha.. should have realised


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 24, 2010)

me lol


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 25, 2010)

Grooooss! Those little baby scorpions are slightly cute but the spiders etc.. eewwww! 

Great to see you enjoy them though!


----------



## ezekiel86 (Aug 25, 2010)

WOW !!! some crazy photos on this therd top job everyone!
QUESTION  some of the photos with the BIG tarantulas on hands etc what is the chance of actually getting a bite from one of them big guys...have you guys ever had a bite from one?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 25, 2010)

There is always a chance of being bitten but over time you can read any animal (not 100%). if they're rearing up dont go near it, but if they are walking along and your hand is flat infront of them they just think its a rock or the like lol. Just dont drop them as it can be fatal. A guy most of the invert people know(Dools) was bitten by his Kotzman Tarantula and suffered pain for 3 days but made a full recovery.


----------



## Crocodylus78 (Aug 25, 2010)

Anyone scared of spiders should have a read of the book SPIDERS: Learning to love them. By Lynne Kelly. 
Great book about understanding spiders to help get over any fears.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 14, 2011)

if you guys want updates on what i keep now (much more)
check out my flikr  Flickr: richoman_3's Photostream


----------



## dylan-rocks (Feb 14, 2011)

lol this thread is a dinosaur with some bugs in it lol
stunning critters richoman_3


----------



## danjerus (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice wolfie in the top row ..... as usual, a great show of your collection mate ... and hopefully soon I can add to that


----------



## Klaery (Feb 14, 2011)

Get some pics of your new sp. blacks up mate


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 15, 2011)

haha not yet dan 

and thanks serge


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice bark mantis.


----------



## Jessica (Feb 15, 2011)

In your third lot of photos, the last picture... it that some kind of pray mantis ?? if so wherre could i get one?? it is amazing! and how do you look after it??? (if possible please pm the answer?)


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 15, 2011)

yeah thats a praying mantis ,
ill send you a pm later, busy atm


----------



## nico77 (Feb 15, 2011)

cool colection mate , I am waiting on my first 2 T's , im getting a phlogius.sp.hirsutus and a sarina there only about 30mm at the moment , ill put some pics up when they arrive .


----------



## dossy (Feb 15, 2011)

1st thought.....bug spray

2nd thought they look awsum i now want to keep some


----------



## hornet (Feb 15, 2011)

dossy said:


> 1st thought.....bug spray
> 
> 2nd thought they look awsum i now want to keep some


 
if you want to keep them ditch the bug spray lol. Inverts are awesome and many are very very easy to keep/breed


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks guys, and inverts are VERY easy to keep, setup costs like $2


----------



## hornet (Feb 15, 2011)

wow you really splurge on your invert housing dont you Nick lol, i'm lucky to spend 50c lol


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 15, 2011)

hornet said:


> wow you really splurge on your invert housing dont you Nick lol, i'm lucky to spend 50c lol


 
only the lucky ones


----------



## scorps (Feb 15, 2011)

nice mate.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Feb 15, 2011)

Umm, cracksinthepitch, Spiders unlike scorpions can actually tell what they are standing on, scorpions as far as they are concerned seem to think your the ground. I know tons of people who have been bitten holding spiders, the sensitive hairs on there feet can tell the difference between the ground and a human hand.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 16, 2011)

cheers

@nico: you getting them of the green scorpion?


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 21, 2011)

Boxing bark mantises are so coool! I love my new house, we get heaps of garden mantids, but the other day I looked down and found a boxing bark mantis on the lawn! I caught it and while transfering it the lid of my critter keeper slammed down on the mantis and killed it :cry:


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 21, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Boxing bark mantises are so coool! I love my new house, we get heaps of garden mantids, but the other day I looked down and found a boxing bark mantis on the lawn! I caught it and while transfering it the lid of my critter keeper slammed down on the mantis and killed it :cry:


 
lucky !
im looking for some mantids atm


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 8, 2011)

Well I wouldve sold you a bark mantid I found but he's gone to someone else on the AIF along with an unidentified phasmid.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 8, 2011)

dylan-rocks said:


> nice bugs love the stick incest


 
Hahaha.


----------



## saximus (Apr 8, 2011)

lol it's surprising how often that happens. I wonder if people in the invert forums still find this mistake funny


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 8, 2011)

Whats so funny about saying that he loved the stick insect?


----------



## saximus (Apr 8, 2011)

Reread how "insect" is spelled SL


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh ok lol I dont notice stuff like that


----------



## saximus (Apr 8, 2011)

Haha it's ok you're still young and naive . Speaking of which, shouldn't you be at school?


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 8, 2011)

saximus said:


> lol it's surprising how often that happens. I wonder if people in the invert forums still find this mistake funny


 
It is unfortunate because it would just be the mistake of one finger going faster than the other, lol. The context in which it was put made it funnier, too


----------



## saximus (Apr 8, 2011)

Haha there was a thread the other day where someone wrote about "incest eaters" and the response was that it would be illegal because the population of Tassie would be wiped out


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 8, 2011)

saximus said:


> Haha it's ok you're still young and naive . Speaking of which, shouldn't you be at school?


 
Hahaha you're the 5th person to ask me today!
No, my school is weird we have holidays at different times to other schools so we had the last 2 weeks off as our term break.


----------



## Seerboldly (Apr 20, 2011)

how many mantis do you have dude


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 20, 2011)

at the moment none, but ive kept garden, false garden, stick, bark, snake and boxing bark mantids


----------



## Noongato (Apr 20, 2011)

I just typed a massive reply only for the computer to decide to refesh the damn page for no apparent reason!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Skip to the piks cos im not typing my life story again..

Our shed local, 'Hell spiders' which are actually Dysdera crocata. Freeky lookin buggers but completely harmless apparently!


----------



## Gecksta (Apr 21, 2011)

i can see you have a bug problem bug spray can fix that.


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 21, 2011)

midnightserval said:


> I just typed a massive reply only for the computer to decide to refesh the damn page for no apparent reason!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Skip to the piks cos im not typing my life story again..
> 
> Our shed local, 'Hell spiders' which are actually Dysdera crocata. Freeky lookin buggers but completely harmless apparently!


 
Got any feeding pics?


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 21, 2011)

haha yeah ive seen those spiders around.

heres most of my invert pics - check it out , i update it often - Flickr: richoman_3's Photostream


----------



## lace90 (Apr 21, 2011)

I love inverts!!


----------



## eitak (Apr 21, 2011)

*shudder* soo creepy . . I dont know ow you do it . . if I even get a spider web on me I almost cry outta fear a spider will follow


----------



## Noongato (Apr 21, 2011)

Plimpy - No feeding photos, cos i dont keep them. Im a touch too paranoid to have anything venomous in my house with a toddler getting into everything. Theyre just wild ones that i frequently find in my 'animal shed'


----------



## Defective (Apr 25, 2011)

thats some creepy ****....*shudders* rico, was do your parents think?


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 25, 2011)

My wild caught collection at the moment:
1 Green Diving Beetle
1 False Garden Mantid
1 Garden Mantid
1 White Tail Spider (awesome little critters)


----------



## Defective (Apr 26, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> 1 White Tail Spider (awesome little critters)


 
do you have a deathwish???? hope you wear thick gloves and multiple layers of clothing incase your bitten


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 26, 2011)

Lambert said:


> do you have a deathwish???? hope you wear thick gloves and multiple layers of clothing incase your bitten


 
Quite sure I've been bitten by one, but I was fine.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 26, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Quite sure I've been bitten by one, but I was fine.


 
Really? I though they are very nasty. Skin literally dies and rotts in affected area.


----------



## lizardloco (Apr 26, 2011)

I used to have heaps of stick insects, it started out as 2, then the life cycle continued for about a year.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 26, 2011)

Haha everyone thinks white tails are very dangerous but they've recently been proven to be harmless with very weak venom. The sores and stuff were proven to be caused by bacteria getting into the bite from another source and not the venom itself  nobody's ever died from a white tail bite and out of 175 bite cases only 2 had signs of necrosis.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 26, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Haha everyone thinks white tails are very dangerous but they've recently been proven to be harmless with very weak venom. The sores and stuff were proven to be caused by bacteria getting into the bite from another source and not the venom itself  nobody's ever died from a white tail bite and out of 175 bite cases only 2 had signs of necrosis.


 
well there you go. I will still stay away from them though just in case LOL


----------



## Defective (Apr 27, 2011)

its not so much the venom but what is on their fangs at the time. its the bacteria that can cause necrosis


----------



## richoman_3 (May 1, 2011)

at the moment i have.


Scorpions

4x Urodacus manicatus (vic)
2x Urodacus manicatus (ct)
1x Urodacus elongatus
1x Urodacus yaschenkoi
1x Lychas Buchari
4x Liocheles Caudicula
1x Liocheles Karschii
1x squama (mnc form)
2x squama (vic form)
1x Urodacus Armatus (nsw form)
5x Urodacus Macrurus Black form
3x Urodacus Macrurus Red form
3x lychas marmerous obscurus

T's

1x sarina sling
5x Northern plumipes slings
5x Black slings
5x Tropix slings
2x Armstrong Beach slings 
1x Stirlingi sling
1x Gold sling
2x Unknown slings
2x Pseudocrass juvies
1x strennus juvie
1x mature female sp.4

Trapdoors

1x Misgolas stanwellia
1x Misgolas mascordi

Pedes


1x Scolopendra morsitans (yellow tiger form)
1x Scolopendra morsitans (orange unbanded)
1x Scolopendra morsitans (red form)
5x Scolopendra morsitans (normal form)
2x Scolopendra morsitans (gummy form)
2x Scolopendra laeta
8x Cormocephalus aurantiipes (vic form)
2x Cormocephalus aurnatiipes (nsw form)
2x Cormocephalus aurantiipes (sa form)
5x Cormocephalus Brachyercus (qld)
4x Cormocephalus Westwoodi (nsw form)
1x Cormocephalus Westwoodi (qld form)
1x Cormocephalus sp. (unknown)
1x Cormocephalus sp. (unknown)
2x Rhysida Nuda
1x Arthrorhabdus mjobergi
1x Tiger rubripes (BIG)
2x Green rubripes
4x Brown rubripes
1x Kurunda rubripes
10x Tiger rubripes pedelings
11x Rhysida nuda pedelings
8x Cormocephalus auraniipes pedelings (nsw)
22x Cormocephalus westwoodi pedelings (nsw)

Stick Insects

2x spiny leaf insects
2x cigar stick insects

Mantids

3x Pseudomantis albofimbriata
1x Archimantis Latislya
1x Kongobatha diademata
1x Paraoxypilus tasmaniensis


More coming next week


----------



## dylan-rocks (May 1, 2011)

That's a lot of bugs.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 1, 2011)

Wow nick I'm not allowed any inverts. I have mantids but thats all I'm allowed.
I'm so jealous   you have way more inverts and reptiles than me. The only thing I can rub in your face is that I have a snake and you dont


----------



## richoman_3 (May 1, 2011)

and ill rub my biggest pede back :lol:


----------



## snakeluvver (May 1, 2011)

can your biggest pede swallow a weaner mouse whole? I think not! 
How do you keep mantids? They fly or climb out whenever you try to clean their tank. Except the bark mantids, they dont seem to fly much and they cant climb plastic.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 1, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> can your biggest pede swallow a weaner mouse whole? I think not!


 
actually it probably could :lol:


----------



## nico77 (May 1, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> cheers
> 
> @nico: you getting them of the green scorpion?


 
yeah mate i got them from the green scorpion , i orderd some more but have not had any replies to my emails 
I am waiting on 5 plumpy slings now aswell  from AIF

heres a pic off the sarina having a feed , i will get better pics soon when i put them into there clear vue tubs i picked up today .






here is 1 of the new tubs and a couple of pics of the sarina











cheers nico


----------



## dihsmaj (May 2, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Haha everyone thinks white tails are very dangerous but they've recently been proven to be harmless with very weak venom. The sores and stuff were proven to be caused by bacteria getting into the bite from another source and not the venom itself  nobody's ever died from a white tail bite and out of 175 bite cases only 2 had signs of necrosis.


 
Then I probably have been bitten by one, my uncle has been bitten by a lot and the symptoms... well, kind of symptoms, were the same... I walked outside and I felt a stab, a bad stab, in my back, and then I uncontrollably shivered a few times.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 3, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> I walked outside and I felt a stab, a bad stab, in my back, and then I uncontrollably shivered a few times.


 
Could be any spider really.


----------



## Oliver5 (May 3, 2011)

some of those things scare the hell out of me


----------



## richoman_3 (May 8, 2011)

lol new update to this list 


Scorpions

4x Urodacus manicatus (vic)
2x Urodacus manicatus (ct)
1x Urodacus elongatus
1x Urodacus yaschenkoi
6x Urodacus novaehollandiae
1x Lychas Buchari
4x Liocheles Caudicula
1x Liocheles Karschii
1x squama (mnc form)
2x squama (vic form)
1x Urodacus Armatus (nsw form)
5x Urodacus Macrurus Black form
3x Urodacus Macrurus Red form
3x lychas marmerous obscurus
1x Isometroides angusticaudus
4x 'orange tree scorpion' (bubs)

T's

1x sarina sling
5x Northern plumipes slings
5x Black slings
5x Tropix slings
2x Armstrong Beach slings 
1x Stirlingi sling
1x Gold sling
2x Unknown slings
2x Pseudocrass juvies
1x strennus juvie
1x mature female sp.4

Trapdoors

1x Misgolas stanwellia
1x Misgolas mascordi

Pedes


1x Scolopendra morsitans (yellow tiger form)
1x Scolopendra morsitans (orange unbanded)
1x Scolopendra morsitans (red form)
5x Scolopendra morsitans (normal form)
2x Scolopendra morsitans (gummy form)
3x Scoloepndra morsitans (flinders form)
2x Scolopendra laeta C
1x Scolopendra laeta E
8x Cormocephalus aurantiipes (vic form)
2x Cormocephalus aurnatiipes (nsw form)
2x Cormocephalus aurantiipes (sa form)
5x Cormocephalus Brachyercus (qld)
4x Cormocephalus Westwoodi (nsw form)
1x Cormocephalus Westwoodi (qld form)
1x Cormocephalus sp. (unknown)
1x Cormocephalus sp. (unknown)
1x Cormocephalus sp. (unknown)
1x Cormocephalus sp. (unknown)
2x Rhysida Nuda
1x Arthrorhabdus mjobergi
1x Tiger rubripes (BIG)
2x Green rubripes
2x Brown rubripes
4x Light brown Flinders Rubripes
1x Kurunda rubripes
10x Tiger rubripes pedelings
11x Rhysida nuda pedelings
8x Cormocephalus auraniipes pedelings (nsw)
22x Cormocephalus westwoodi pedelings (nsw)

Stick Insects

2x spiny leaf insects
2x cigar stick insects

Mantids

3x Pseudomantis albofimbriata
1x Archimantis Latislya
1x Kongobatha diademata
1x Paraoxypilus tasmaniensis


----------



## snakeluvver (May 8, 2011)

Woah where'd you get the OTS from?


----------



## richoman_3 (May 9, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Woah where'd you get the OTS from?


 
a mate 
they are so small, cant wait for em to grow !


----------



## sammy09 (May 9, 2011)

can i have them


----------



## JordanG (May 9, 2011)

iluvbeibersammy9 is this sammy off AIF?


----------



## sammy09 (May 9, 2011)

lol maybe jords


----------



## JordanG (May 9, 2011)

hahaha thought it was lol


----------



## snakeluvver (May 9, 2011)

yeah his name was sammy until he got a bump on the head that messed things up a bit and turned him into a bieber lover :lol:


----------



## JordanG (May 9, 2011)

hahaha i hate beiber lol


----------



## sammy09 (May 9, 2011)

lol same 
im anoyed for not going to the concert just to see him get egged


----------



## JordanG (May 9, 2011)

why is ur nam i luv beiber then lol


----------



## sammy09 (May 9, 2011)

long story


----------



## richoman_3 (May 9, 2011)

no you can not have it samuel
sorry, them


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 11, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> lol new update to this list
> 
> Trapdoors
> 
> ...


 I thought you told me you havn't kept trappies?


----------



## Hai-Raoul (Jun 12, 2011)

Richo that wolfie is gorgeous! Male or female.
Ps soooo jealous of your massive collection


----------

